# Anyone try the new Reign 'performance energy drink'?



## NbleSavage (May 26, 2019)

Some sales bloke dropped a couple of cases of Reign 'performance energy drinks' off at one of the gyms I train at, asked us to try it and let him know what we thought about it. Apparently it's Monster's competing product against Bang energy drinks.

I grabbed a can of their lemon and raspberry flavors and tossed 'em in me gym bag to chill at home. Had one yesterday morning before legs.

They list C0Q10, BCAAs and vitamins B6, B12 and B3 in their ingredients - I couldn't find any details about the BCAAs or the COQ10 but the BCAAs are the usual suspects (leucine, isoleucine, valine...) just couldn't find any quantities.

I'm not a huge stim guy, but I have to say I actually liked this one (had the lemon flavored drink). Bit heavy on the caffeine (300mg) and so I drank half on me way to the gym and sipped the other half during my workout. Good focus, didn't feel jittery and no discernable crash afterwards.

Not sure I'd buy it unless I was planning to stop for gas on me way to the gym, but it didn't taste bad and I was dialed-in for nearly 2 hours during a heavy leg workout & so I'd give it a thumbs-up for taste and experience.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 26, 2019)

I’ll have to keep my eyes open for it


----------



## Gibsonator (May 26, 2019)

I've never been a fan of energy drinks, the smell of them makes me want to puke, but if i had to chose one it would be the one that Thor is sponsored by of course 

I just remembered this NS&P video about Bang suing Monster Reign, starts @ 4:05


----------



## Viduus (May 26, 2019)

I’ll have to give it a shot. Like you, I’m not a huge fan of big stomach but they sure beat a monster.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 26, 2019)

I’ve had it a few times(2 for $4 at 7/11) and looked into it. Monster made it to compete with Bang. I’ve had both and Bang kinda made me feel shitty, with Reign I had a pretty good work out. Reign might just be the better product as far as a side by side. Bang says it has “super creatine” because it’s water soluable but the amount of creatine it actually contains is practically nothing and that’s the only real difference between the two. I’ll continue to grab a couple every once in a while if I need the pick me up before a work out but still prefer powdered pre work outs...


----------



## Deadhead (May 26, 2019)

The peach fizz taste awesome that's all I know.


----------



## Viduus (May 26, 2019)

I’m assuming all the creatine, vitamins and bcaas are at such a low level we aren’t buying it for that. 

For me it’s the zero calories and caffeine. The extras are just a good excuse.


----------



## Spongy (May 26, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I’m assuming all the creatine, vitamins and bcaas are at such a low level we aren’t buying it for that.
> 
> For me it’s the zero calories and caffeine. The extras are just a good excuse.



The "super creatine" isn't creatine at all.  It's something they patented under the name "super creatine" in order to make people think it's creatine.  Hence the lawsuits.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2019)

I tried the lemon one and tasted pretty good. I drink one every so often when I get to work to wake me up a little. They’re definitely better than bang. 

Didnt someone run tests on the bang drinks and found it had none of the listed ingredients in it? Coulda swore I read that somewhere.


----------



## Spongy (May 27, 2019)

ECKSRATED said:


> I tried the lemon one and tasted pretty good. I drink one every so often when I get to work to wake me up a little. They’re definitely better than bang.
> 
> Didnt someone run tests on the bang drinks and found it had none of the listed ingredients in it? Coulda swore I read that somewhere.



That's what Monster alleges is their lawsuit.  VPX has fired back saying the tests proves the ingredients are in there so who the **** knows.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 28, 2019)

Not much better than the $0.99 venom imo. 

I like coffee more now anyway for pwo.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 28, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> Not much better than the $0.99 venom imo.
> 
> I like coffee more now anyway for pwo.


Is that venom sugar/calorie free?


----------



## Viduus (May 28, 2019)

Had the Cotten Candy flavored one. It was pretty good but I’m not sure I could tell the difference from Bang stim-wise.


----------



## Jin (May 28, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Had the Cotten Candy flavored one. It was pretty good but I’m not sure I could tell the difference from Bang stim-wise.



i have a Thai friend named Bang Stim Wise.


----------



## BrotherJ (May 28, 2019)

I've had both Bang and Reign - feel less shitty from the Reign (no jitters or crash). The Reign flavors taste less shitty, imo.


----------



## bigdog (May 28, 2019)

I had both and they are both ok. I don't usually drink energy drinks but we do work on vehicles here at the dealership for a beverage distribution company and the guy brings us different shit to try all the time.


----------



## automatondan (May 28, 2019)

I've stuck with NoXplode since it came out. Never ventured elsewhere, but I'm a creature of habit.


----------



## Viduus (May 30, 2019)

The melon flavor tasted like ass.


----------



## BrotherJ (May 31, 2019)

I've noticed the Bang flavors are WAY more pronounced. If you buy a coconut flavored Bang it'll be like a truckload of coconuts avalanche your ass.


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> I've noticed the Bang flavors are WAY more pronounced. If you buy a coconut flavored Bang it'll be like a truckload of coconuts avalanche your ass.



Dammit. 

I paid good money for that truckload of coconuts in my ass while in Thailand. 

You’re saying all I have to do is buy a Bang?


----------



## Straight30weight (May 31, 2019)

Viduus said:


> The melon flavor tasted like ass.


So.....it was good?


----------



## BrotherJ (May 31, 2019)

Jin said:


> Dammit.
> 
> I paid good money for that truckload of coconuts in my ass while in Thailand.
> 
> You’re saying all I have to do is buy a Bang?




Depends, what's the exchange rate of American Bang to Thai boom boom?


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 29, 2019)

I've had the bang. Not tried the reign yet.


----------

